# July 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to July's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, inareverie85!*

inareverie85 (23 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

marktrc (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

copperarabian (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta dude (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Junglist (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MyRainbowBettaFish (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RedFynn21 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MollyJean (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fabian (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tikibirds (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

cjconcepcion (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fasht (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Rupert (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xXGalaxyXx (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FrostSinth (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pataflafla (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TheCrabbyTabby (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lelei (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaJen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta lover1507 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tappy4me (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lillyandquigly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TigerRegalia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeffandcole (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

teeneythebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sadie555 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pogthefish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bananasammy8 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PwnCho (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

birdielikestomatoes (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LebronTheBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

KadenJames (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Purple (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Calypso77 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

My Fish Frank (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

starrlamia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Kitty Whiskers (0 votes)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## Chibi (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh nicely done everyone . Congrats to inareverie85 for the winning photo!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats go inareverie. Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats to ina! It's amazing seeing all these beautiful betta!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats to the top vote getters especially MollyJean, I voted for you ;-)


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats, inare, such a beautiful photo!

Hehe, and thanks RU


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i knew i should have voted for myself haha

Great winning photo congrats!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Tough month for judges. Look at the fine photos that only got one or two votes...or even many of the zeroes. Lots of great pics 

Fabulous job, everyone.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of great fish photo's, Great job everyone and Congratz to the winner!


----------

